# Memorial day Blue Marlin video



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

[/url]

Goeasy on the angler and wireman, it was their first marlin and I did not have a deckhand with me. Video was shot by a 10 year old sitting in the tower with me. Lots of impressive jumps and lots of excited kids!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You get my vote for best fish video of the year!! It is soo cool when people, especially kids get to experience that for the first time!!! Love it!! Great memories made right there for all!!

MSyellowfin


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats Capt. Cool video. I think everyone did just fine for their first one. Thanks for sharing! 

Skip


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome Video, that is how I wanted to start my Friday. I am not sure which I liked more. Seeing dad battle that fish or hearing his kid cheer him on. Wow is all I have to say. Great job putting him on the fish:toast


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Jon, that just made my day. great video, great job puttin him on the fish.


----------



## patsfan72 (Jun 1, 2008)

+1 on best video. That is a top notch family experience. Great job putting them on the fish.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys! It was definately a good fish to catch at a great time to catch it. Dow told me before we left that he wanted to bring all the kids and the wives. He was a little concerned on how long the kids would last before they got bored with it and were ready to go back to the dock. I hope the oil cleans up and we get to get out and do it again before next year :toast


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great post, thanks for sharing that special moment. It was cool seeing the kids so caught up in the moment. Tight Lines, Smooth Oil Free Seas to all!


----------



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the video, I am looking for 1st this year. I know it was exciting for the kids & you too!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrates on your Blue. And what a great way to catch one in front of the kids.It has been said but I will say it again. They will always remember this day.The swim at the end was another great way to end a perfect day. Great job on shooting the video and coaching dad on. Capt Gene


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

The angler and crew did awesome. Fish was wired. Done deal. Great video and what an experience. Those are some happy times.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (May 11, 2010)

Great video!!! "We're getting it!!! We're getting it!!!"

Just one question tho. from 6:46-6:55 especialy at 6:55 is that sommon practice out at sea?


----------

